# Medication



## Phillipa Mauger (Jun 24, 2010)

Hi there

I need some help, I am moving to Dubai in September My hubby has been offered a job and I will be relocating with him. I have a few questions of stuff that I have heard, couls someone help me to clarify some things. Firstly I heard that I am not allowed to take medication with me into Dubai even if I have a prescription that could lead to problems. Can I take my monthly contraceptive pill with me or should I rather get them from a pharmacist in Dubai? 
Are women allowed to wear dresses and skirts? I know this sounds dumb but I have been told that it is not liked to wear those items. What can I not bring into the country, I heard that items that are not in Dubais religion are not allowed like a christian bible for Eg, also heard things like ivory etc. Can someone tell me what to NOT bring with me and what I am allowed to bring with me.

Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

*Please read the sticky thread at the top of the Dubai board that says 'read this before posting'. It will answer many of your questions.*

This is a Muslim country so dress appropriately - nothing skimpy unless on a beach.
The pill is available over the counter
A bible for personal use is fine & are sold in shops. There are churches.
Don't understand why you'd want to import ivory as that is an illegal trade anywhere.


Dubai is the most 'Western' of Middle Eastern countries, so please do not be put off my the scare stories of people who have never been here.

Once you have read the sticky thread, do please ask anything else that you want/need to know, 
-


----------



## CarlZA (Nov 12, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> This is a Muslim country so dress appropriately - nothing skimpy unless on a beach.
> 
> Dubai is the most 'Western' of Middle Eastern countries, so please do not be put off my the scare stories of people who have never been here.
> -


Agreed on this. What others let you perceive of the UAE is at odds end with what it is really like.

It's not South Africa, but it's also not a jail. I've been here for two weeks [Abu Dhabi], and find it very nice although isolated at times. But that's the path to getting used to something new.

Plus being friendly with everyone goes a very long way.


----------



## Phillipa Mauger (Jun 24, 2010)

Thank you very much ,,, dont worry not wanting to import ivory ha ha... just asking as I have a necklace that has a little ivory on it would that be classified as illegal thats why I asked. 
So bible is ok? thats great thanks, would you suggest that I dont bring my contraceptive pill in and rather buy over the counter when I get into Dubai?


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Dubai may be "western" in comparison to Saudi, but rules on medicine are very strict here.
People have previously been in custody till it was verified that their medicine didnt contain anythign illegal, so better safe than sorry !

On a related note, just to show how seriously its taken here, a pharamcist has been jailed for life for giving in to the threats of an Emirati patient to sell 2 bottles instead of 1:


_Dubai: A pharmacist is serving a life sentence for selling a bottle of controlled medicine for Dh100, a judicial official told Gulf News.

The Indian pharmacist, identified as A.Sh. is in his mid-40s and had been working for a private hospital in Dubai. He is undergoing his punishment at Dubai Central Jail after being convicted by a court of selling a bottle of Actifed Compound Linctus for Dh100.

A.Sh. told Gulf News that he had been working as pharmacist for a private hospital in Dubai for nearly seven years and had never sold any medicine without prescriptions.

"An Emirati HIV patient identified as Khalid used to come to our hospital for treatment and doctors prescribed for him Actifed Compound Linctus," he said.

A.Sh. recalled the day when he was arrested saying that Khalid came to the hospital pharmacy asking for the medicine.

"I gave him one bottle only but the patient got angry with me and told me that the doctor prescribed for him two bottles and if I did not give him another one he will put me in trouble because he [Khalid] told me that he works for high-profile people," he said.

There was only one bottle of Actifed Compound Linctus in the pharmacy when Khalid made his threat but A.Sh. who has been taking the same medicine for health problems of his own — albeit with a prescription from a doctor at the same hospital — agreed to part with one he had kept for himself. "I gave him my medicine and without asking him for money, he gave me Dh100 saying it was a tip," he said._


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

So if you bring in anything restricted you should have a prescription attested officialy by authorities in your home country.

Restricted Medication - U.S. Embassy Abu Dhabi, UAE

*However, the Drug Control Department of the Ministry of health does have special regulations for personal import of such items: patients or travelers carrying prescribed prescription medications must have their prescriptions issued by licensed U.S. doctors, attested by a notary public, and duly authenticated by both the secretary of state of one’s U.S. state, and finally also authenticated by the Secretary of State of the U.S. Government in Washington, D.C.*


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

If its illegal to have ivory (which I thougt it was) I wouldnt bring that necklace with you. Its really not worth the risk.


----------



## Scathach (Jun 24, 2010)

do you know how that ivory necklace was made? Elephants and Forest rangers are shot dead in cold blood just so that poachers can get their hands on the 'teeth' of elephants. Would you appreciate it if one of us wore a necklace made of your hubby's teeth?


----------



## Phillipa Mauger (Jun 24, 2010)

Scathach said:


> do you know how that ivory necklace was made? Elephants and Forest rangers are shot dead in cold blood just so that poachers can get their hands on the 'teeth' of elephants. Would you appreciate it if one of us wore a necklace made of your hubby's teeth?


Actaully its a family airlume and i have never worn it strictly becasue of that fact. So yes I am on your side with your opinions on that kind of stuff!


----------



## catsplay2 (Jun 20, 2010)

Do I need an attested Rx for my inhaler or for any med NOT on the restricted list?


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Just buy your meds over the counter here.
Most meds you need a script for in other countries you can buy in any pharmacy here over the counter..
I actually find this very odd.


----------

